# Keeping a Straight Coat



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Any grooming tips on how to make your Golden's coat as straight as possible?

I love the appearance of the Golden's in the Show Ring, however, I know the groomers and handlers devote a tremendous amount of time to making these Goldens who are the best be the BEST. 

So far I blow dry Nala, comb her, and groom her ears and paws myself. I'm looking into a pair of Thinning Scissors for the top of her ears (if you have any recommendations that would be awesome). 

For some reason her coat isn't staying as straight as I would prefer it to be. It's not curly, just a little wave.


----------

